# Guess who's Daddy to ANOTHER oops baby???



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, found it this morning. Has to be about 3 days old. Totally my fault. Pulled the first egg and replaced with a dummy and forgot to remove the second egg.......
I"ll get pictures when the baby starts feathering out. Just looks like a sweet little newly hatched pigeon right now. 

*POPPY*









*MOMMY*


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Waiting for the baby's pics.:-D


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
Hate to get tough with you, but you are an enabeler, for sure
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> Hate to get tough with you, but you are an enabeler, for sure
> Daryl


Can you believe it? I went 8 years and never had an oops baby and now I've had 3 in one year!! LOL


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey just wondering does an oops baby mean one that was unsuspected or something?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah oops babies are the ones who hatch when you don't mean for them to. Like after breeding season, when we start using dummy eggs.


And Renee, I've found one of my oops babies will be another Poppy. I just realized it yesterday, that a red baby can't come from two blues. And that beak is awfully stubby for a homer  -sigh- Oh, George...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure, Renee....suuuurrrre you "forgot!" Uh huh, sure you did!!  

That is gonna be one pretty/handsome squab, judging from the parents!

Well, I guess it isn't ALL your fault!! Mom and Dad had a lot to say about it and they were keeping a very low profile!! Still ROFLMAO....too much!!

Will be looking forward to LOTS of pictures!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*A Planed Oopsie*

*HI RENEE, Remember what I said the last time "Well you girls are not fooling me I know that you all love these OOPS babies and I think you let happen."  Well I wish the best for this little guy/gal. I can see you now sitting on the lawn with the new one, ENJOY * GEORGE


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Third time lucky!
Congratulations on the unexpected happy event! The parents are beautiful and they sure look proud of their achievement.
We'll be looking forward to the baby pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Renee!! 

This one is very late, perhaps you can consider him an early hatch for next year. 

pictures....please?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he he! now I don't feel so bad, I have two in a basket meant for sitting hens on dummy eggs, it really takes you by surprise, I had given this hen two dummy eggs and of course they were still in the nest, right next to two newly hatched nestlings, they are featherd out now and just have a few more weeks to go for weaning. just goes to show how I took it for granted she was still sitting the wooden ones not thinking she would sneak in two real ones, I check all my nest now every week! It kind of bothers me I did not have any seemless bands, but they will have to wear the snap ons with my info on it. another thing I learned from it is those baskets make pretty good nests, the clean up is easy and no fighting over it as it only has room for the parent to sit on the rim and feed his young, has good circulation which is nice in this summer weather, so they will be part of the team and I will be more careful in checking all the nests.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the same problem, splotches, my oops baby, came and we have no bands! He is too big to put a band on now so I guess I'll have to use those snap-ons you mentioned. Could you tell me where you can get those?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com

Jedds is in CA, so that might be easier if you happen to live near there (I have no clue where it is in CA, haha).


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

clucklebeed said:


> I have the same problem, splotches, my oops baby, came and we have no bands! He is too big to put a band on now so I guess I'll have to use those snap-ons you mentioned. Could you tell me where you can get those?


*HI CLUCKLE,JEDDS is in ANAHEIM their web site is www.jedds.com they sell E-Z clip rings in different colors the numbered bands sell for about 5.00 dollars while the plain bands go for around 3.50 plus mailing cost.*GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The human race has PLANED PARENTHOOD , and in the pigeon world you girls have PLANED OOP BABIES, you girls are not fooling me these are PLANED OOPIES  may all your OOPIES be winners * GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> I have the same problem, splotches, my oops baby, came and we have no bands! He is too big to put a band on now so I guess I'll have to use those snap-ons you mentioned. Could you tell me where you can get those?


I orderd them from foy's but they took 6 weeks for a personalized band.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, thats quite a while
I guess I better order them soon, splotches is growing pretty fast!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Lovebirds,

That male sitting on the oops baby is a nice looking bird, WOW !!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Hey Lovebirds,
> 
> That male sitting on the oops baby is a nice looking bird, WOW !!


All her birds are nice looking..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Finally!!!*

Here's pictures of the newest oopsie!
The baby is named PJ..........Poppy Jr. 
It's going to look just like it's Momma. PJ is 9 days old today. Couldn't get very good pictures. It's getting dark in the loft.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

The baby is adorable and the name is PERFECT!

Poppy looks so proud. Mom isn't a bad looker either.... 

The little one is a wonderful tribute to her/his beloved grandma Dory.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The mom is beautiful, and Poppy is looking very studly as always 
I had my own Poppy out a couple days ago. It's a bit on the runt side, but eating well and healthy. It's like a teacup Poppy  The red addition too, haha.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The mom is beautiful, and Poppy is looking very studly as always
> I had my own Poppy out a couple days ago. It's a bit on the runt side, but eating well and healthy. It's like a teacup Poppy  The red addition too, haha.


Pictures please????


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cuteness overload!

George, ROFL. I think they also could be called "accidentally on purpose" babies lol! 

Chuck, when you put the snap-on band on, keep an eye on it as I've had teenagers get their back toes caught in the band.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I just clued in that its poppy i was going to ask why the one bird had a decent amout of feathering near his legs lol.. Cute little babie,


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute baby - love the white flight accents!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

thats one cute oops baby , I have one myself in my tippler pen , a little ****** with a yellowish head lol they do sneak them in when they can no matter how hard you keep up with them


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a cutie, and the parents are big and healthy too, that is a real nice family. 

Ivette


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*2 weeks old today*

Here's an updated PJ pic.............sure is going to be a pretty bird. Poppy takes after his Dad for sure. He's ONE proud pigeon and ain't takin' no crap from me or anyone else..........


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

PJ is adorable Lovebirds


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Is the one in the nest the mom?
I think poppy got the wing pattern from her dad and markings from her mom.
One cute pij thats for sure


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh Renee,
he is a sweety!
Look at those cute markings..

Did Dory pass???
I'm sorry if she did...

-Hilly


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

to cute..maybe you should call it patches ,child of poppy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Of course Poppy! I'll be waiting for the pictures. Both parents are so pretty, wonder what he/she will look like. It'll be fun watching him grow. Congratulations.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness. What a cutie! Could do a lot worse than looking like that beautiful Momma. I love the family shot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pj has such beautiful markings, Renee, you better keep updating us...now that you have our attention, more pics...that is....


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

_Very_ cute baby, Renee and the parents look quite pleased with themselves. Most of my oops babies are doves because they almost never abandon the dummy eggs but lay new ones next to them. Once I find an egg well on the way, I haven't the heart to toss it. I do have my share of pigeon oops babies too, though. George is right--it's sometimes kinda accidentally on purpose. As in I know I _shouldn't_ raise more pigeons, but if it just happens....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*PJ at 23 days old*

along with Poppy and Mom..........I actually found the baby in the floor when Ii went out to take pictures. Dont know if he "fell" out or if Poppy kicked him out. Poppy wants the box next to where he is now and another pair of birds has it, so he's having a tough time finding another box. Not that there's not ENOUGH boxes........just not the ones that HE wants........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PJ has feathered legs like Poppy. Excuse the poop. You know kids.........just hard to keep them clean.........


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Heyy Just a question.. If you mated poppy's oops babie back to another homer and so on a few generations back.. Do you think they would be able to race...?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> Heyy Just a question.. If you mated poppy's oops babie back to another homer and so on a few generations back.. Do you think they would be able to race...?


LOL...........I can't even get my PURE homers to come home!!! LOL
Maybe I would have more luck with some 1/2 breeds!!! 
Honestly, I don't know. I suppose you could try it, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldnt risk it either.. But i wonder if you could.. Btw how many birds u missing from the one training toss.?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> I wouldnt risk it either.. But i wonder if you could.. Btw how many birds u missing from the one training toss.?


I WAS missing 11 but one JUST came home!!
There's a story behind it. I'll have to write about it later. 
Unbelieveable!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's one cute baby. Pretty like Momma.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PJ is just a cuteness overload, especially after you posted those feathered (stocking) legs.


----------



## basalt (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, you have got some of THE cutest birds!
I love that baby's coloring, what a sweetheart. I'm a sucker for that light beak color, too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Newest pics of PJ*

Just over a month old now and looking grown...........LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little bird. I wonder if it is a female. Much too pretty to be a male. Looks like her Mom.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

_Very_ nice looking youngster!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PJ is gorgeous, Renee! Thanks for the pics!

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

He is a pretty boy (or girl), Renee. Is he fiesty like his daddy?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> He is a pretty boy (or girl), Renee. Is he fiesty like his daddy?


no, not yet. he still squeaks/squeals when he sees the food bowl..........LOL


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

He/She is a really beauty....what wonderful marks and how fun to see the pictures from baby to now!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PJ is quite a beauty!


----------

